# croaker and spot recipe?



## gonefishin757

i figured they be better too fry never had it any suggestions? i catch like 20 of them when i go figured why not keep a couple and try


----------



## Brook

Croaker is a firm textured fish that lends itself to all sorts of cooking methods. In fact, you can substitute croaker in any grouper recipe. 

Frying certainly is a good technique. But there are several others. For instance:

*Curried Croaker Stew*

2 lbs croaker, deboned & cut into 1-inch pieces
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1 1/4 tsp salt
2 cloves garlic, minced
4 tsp chopped ginger
1 can unsweetened coconut milk
1 tbls coriander
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp brown sugar
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp turmeric
Pinch cayenne
3 tbls oil
1 onion, chopped
1 tomato, chopped
Up to four jalapeno peppers, seeds and ribs removed, finely chopped
3/4 cup water

In a nonreactive bowl, combine the fish, lemon juice and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Let marinate at least ten minutes.

In a blender, puree the garlic and ginger with the coconut milk, coriander, cumin, brown sugar, black pepper, turmeric and cayenne

In a large, heavy saucepan, heat the oil over moderate heat. Add the onion. Saute, stirring occasionally, until golden, about five minutes. Add the tomato and cook, stirring occasionally, until soft, about another five minutes. Add the coconut mixture, the jalpenos, the water, and remaining salt and bring slowly almost to a simmer, stirring frequently. 

Add the fish and one tablespoon of the marinade. Bring to a simmer and continue simmering until the fish is done, 2-3 minutes. 

or:

*Baked Barbecued Croaker*

3 lbs pan-dressed croaker
3 tbls butter
3 tbls lemon juice
3/4 cup barbecue sauce of choice
1 tsp Worchestershire

Wash and dry fish. Melt the butter in a saucepan. Mix in the lemon juice, barbecue sauce and Worchestershire. 

Pour 1/2 this sauce into a shallow baking pan. Sprinkle fish with salt & pepper and place in a single layer in the pan. Bour remaining sauce over the fish.

Bale at 45F until fish flakes easily when tested with a ford, 15-20 minutes.

If you need others, give a yell.


----------



## sandspikes1

put some cooking oil in a skillet and put it on fairly hight temp. have three bowls out one with a couple egss whipped, another with mild, and another with bread crumbs. Dip each fillet in the milk, then the egg, then the bread crumbs. then put them in the pan and fry them up. each piece of fish should be done pretty quickly. gotta keep an eye on em. then whip up some tartar sauce and squeeze some lemon juice over em and enjoy.


----------



## mud

and ifn ya fry them hard enough you wont even have to pick out the bones as they will cook too and you wont even notice them in your fillets!!


----------



## MetroMan

Damn Brook, thanks for those recipes. I might have to try them one day.


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*Croaker and Spot Recipe*

In early summer spot come a little on the short side so my bride did some experimenting. We sliced the meat off the skin, mixed with bell pepper, banana pepper, onions, celery, salt, pepper, old bay and a pinch or two of cayenne and threw into a blender for a few thumps. Wanted to have a little chunky. Since the fish contained the moisture, she made patties, covered both sides with Autry's breader and fried in olive oil till firm and brown Added sides of cole slaw, Mac salad and some garlic bread. Spot on!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

mmmm, I got that grubbin' feeling.


----------

